# Hunting Coyotes with no cover?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

For the last couple years I've stood by and listened to a group of coyotes down where I hunt pheasants, and tonight when I went out it sounded like there were at least 10 or more. Where talking a field around 50 acres full of bushes and trees they hide in. We'll I've decided before the group goes anymore I should at least try to control the problem but I'm not really sure how. They are on another guys private land, but my land(pasture) is on the other side of the fence so I could hunt on my land, but unlike his land mine is bald with no trees or shrubs (I've tried foot traps to no luck) and I'm not sure how I would get them close enough for a shot, I have a couple rabbit calls and howler calls but its so wide open I'm not sure I can get them at all close enough for a shot. And since the area has cows in most directions and a house or two not to far from it, I can't use anything to high powered, I'm thinking at best a .22 or even a Muzzleloader if I have to. Any tips, how well do decoys work?

Oh and I do have a ground blind (do they work well?)


Also I was thinking of possibly trying coyote heat urine, anyone tried this?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have your answer, someone posted their youtube video of tannerite, so set it up out there on your side and bait it with some prime rib out there. Then from 300 yards away just shoot the barrel of tannerite and the whole herd is done.

Courtesy of apollosmith
[youtube:3uq3ddx6]http://www.youtube.com/v/IS9DGyXSGnI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3uq3ddx6]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

A decoy can work, also if there is no cover you can still call them in, you can lay on your stomach and stay as still as possible, an electric call would be your best bet so you don't have to move as much. 
I did this in Nevada, I had no cover at all, so we all laid on our stomachs put the decoy out about 30 yards in front of us with the foxpro and just stayed as still as we could about 20 minutes in a yote came running in and darn near took a bite of the decoy If you need help just let me know would love to help out.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What type of decoy? Rabbit?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd say just lay low, or try to get yourself up against a fence in some thicker grass. As for the shooting problem, may I suggest Varmint Grenades. No worrying about a pass through going far, as there will be nothing to pass through.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe try baiting them over a few days to boost their confidence that your land is safe....then do what mikevanwilder said.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a guilli suit? If you could get them in close a 17 HMR would be safe and effective. ( i know there are some that would not use this on a mouse, but within 100 yards it will do the job)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was planning on buying a rabbit decoy, but I seen a magpie squawking decoy that is supposed to be for predator hunting. Would a magpie decoy work at all, obviously they are coming for what the magpie is feeding on anyone ever tried this? Also how blind shy are coyotes?


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Use buckshot, it works great


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I used the Mojo Crazy Critter looks like a flopping rabbit, I have noticed that when the mag pies show up the coyotes aren't to far behind. I have also had times when 20 or 30 magpies show up and not one coyote.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If it's in an area where you could use a snare, that might be something to try.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Dig yourself a shallow trench somewhere that gives you good visibility on all or most of your property, surround it with some kind of blind material, even tumbleweeds or whatever is handy. Lay in the trench for cover. Shoot them as you are able.

As far as the method goes, anything from a racoon squaller to a crippled bird, to the basic dying rabbit, can do the trick.
A decoy is a good attention getter to take the focus off of you, and the more action it has the better it works. 

Alternatively, get one of us predator hunters on here to come out and help you, and learn OJT, as it were. lol
A 12 guage with 00 buck or Heavi-shot Dead Coyote will kill a dog out to nearly 100 yards, if you hit him with it.


----------



## keley (Sep 27, 2009)

there is no need to have cover when calling yotes, i remember watching a video with my ex father-in-law of a guy calling coyotes in a open field wearing a santa clause suit. if i remember right he killed three dogs in one stand. the key is just staying as still as you can. coyotes have way good eyes.


----------

